# hi



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

large flock near ellendale


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh no, here we go again??


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Otter,I am not going to rip on you or anything,but are you sure those were not swans?They have been really common lately.A large all white bird with a vey long neck,vs snow geese medium size bird with shorter neck than a swan and smaller in size.Snow geese have black wing tips,and you will see them associated with blue geese,a darker color phase.If you stop your vehicle and listen to them you can hear them bark from a long ways away,they are very vocal.If you are sure they are snows,go get em.There are not that many left in the state.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If there's no blues mixed in...you're looking at swans. :roll:


----------

